# READ THIS LETTER FROM SEN GRASSLEY TO WRAY/GARLAND....DEMOCRATS ARE A CRIMINAL ENTERPRISE.



## thirteenknots (Aug 30, 2022)

2022-07-25 CEG to DOJ FBI (Political Bias - Follow-up) (senate.gov)


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 30, 2022)

Oh My.....The " Future ".


----------

